# BBC Urbex



## mrtoby (May 15, 2013)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7664661.stm


would have been good to stumble on this!


----------



## krela (May 15, 2013)

That's a 5 year old video...


----------



## night crawler (May 15, 2013)

Did you see the prices on the magazine 6/11 that is six shillings and eleven pence that equates to about 35 pence now.


----------



## mrtoby (May 15, 2013)

krela said:


> That's a 5 year old video...



good though right?


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 15, 2013)

Yep, defo!


----------



## alex76 (May 15, 2013)

Yeap every urbexers dream come true


----------



## krela (May 15, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> good though right?



The first time yes, not so much on the 6th or so posting.


----------



## mrtoby (May 16, 2013)

krela said:


> The first time yes, not so much on the 6th or so posting.



sorry, i wasnt aware it had been posted-first time I had seen it. Delete if you see fit.


----------



## Judderman62 (May 17, 2013)

OMG !!! I hadn't seen this before - cheers Mr. T


----------



## demon-pap (May 23, 2013)

i happen to know an old shoe shop in our town, that is just like this  ive specced it up before but access looks virtually impossible as it would require breaking and entering, but its left exactly as it was from the 70s untouched, ive been trying to find out who owns it and if i can do a permission visit, ill post up some externals if you guys wanna see it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 23, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> i happen to know an old shoe shop in our town, that is just like this  ive specced it up before but access looks virtually impossible as it would require breaking and entering, but its left exactly as it was from the 70s untouched, ive been trying to find out who owns it and if i can do a permission visit, ill post up some externals if you guys wanna see it.



Honestly, keep them to yourself. Somebody will know where it is just by looking at it and the place will end up being emptied overnight


----------

